# I'm a newbie with some question!



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Hello all, 
I'm pretty new to HT setup and I'm not sure how I need to go about doing what I want to accomplish. So any help would be excellent. I have a fairly large basement. (approx. 1300 sq. ft.) In the one side with be the "Theater" with a panasonic projector and a 1000 watt surround sound with dvd player. On the other side of the basement I'm putting 6 to 8 in wall speakers and would like to put another receiver by the bar to run those speakers. My main question is can I hook the HT receiver up to this receiver when needed. (i.e. people are over for a party or gathering or whatever the case may be) Or is this not a possibility or is there an affordable way to run those other speakers off the HT system. Any help would be appreciated and I can't finish and drywall the basement until I have this solved.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most receivers have some sort of tape or source out that you can use to send a line signal to your bar receiver. Is the main receiver capable of multi room output?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

No it does not have multi room capabilities. One of my friends said there may be "latency"(not sure if I spelled it right) issues. Not sure I totally understand what he's talking about and is this true? thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What receiver model Do you have???

If I understand you want to run the speakers at the bar only when not using the HT, Right???

Some receivers have A, B and A+B speaker selector ... you can use speaker A when using HT and speaker B for the bar area; or A+B to run all speakers :yes:

This doesn't mean you will be hearing two different sources ... the sound will be from same source.

Do this make sense??? ... also, this is assuming your receiver has the speaker selector option :bigsmile:


----------

